# Wordpress themes for mobiles



## Timothytoad1971 (May 10, 2016)

Hello

My current wordpress theme, Skylab looks fine on laptops and desktops but doesn't work so well on mobiles. Most people I show my site to view it first on their mobile so I'd really like to get it working right. I've trawled through a lot of wordpress themes but I can't find one demo that does what I want.

My needs are relatively simple. 

1) I would like my images to display at almost full screen. In other words, I don't want my images cropped in full screen mode so full screen with the necessary borders as not to crop the image. When the phone is held in portrait mode I want portrait mages to be displayed at almost full screen and when it comes to a landscape image (when in portrait mode) I'd like it to show the whole image (which obviously won't be full screen) but if the user turns the phone to landscape mode the image will be viewed at almost full screen. Sorry for the long winded explanation I just wanted to make it as clear as possible.

2) I would like the user to be able to pinch to enlarge to see close up detail.

3) Finally, I don't want anything obscuring my images. No left or right arrows, no arrows at the bottom to indicate thumbnails, no partial transparent caption boxes, etc.

Mobile sites are usually quite limited but to easily view decent sized and uncropped landscape and portrait photos and to not have photos obscurred are simple enough requests.

It would be great if someone could help me.

Thanks

Tim


----------

